# Rotty attacked Cato



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

Last week I was heading to our Dog Park that has two gates and a metal fence that surrounds what used to be 3 bowling greens. There are a few bushes in there and I couldn’t see anyone is, as everyone checks to make sure the dogs are all ok with pups, or big dogs ect. opened the gate (it makes a handy clanking noise) which alerted someone I hadnt noticed , who started screaming at me to get out. Then a large dog came legging it over from the far side. I managed to drag Cato out and shut the gate just in time. This Rottweiler then got his snout through the bards and dragged Cato by his leg. He wouldn’t fit through the fence thank goodness as he would portably be dead now. His screaming was awful but the owner managed to get his dog off. The owner told me he normally goes to the park late when nobody is in as his dog is nasty with other dogs. But it was only 8pm and I would normally have my 10 year old son with me, the park was still full of kids too. He was a very pleasant man but an irresponsible dog owner. I said he should have a muzzle on it if it’s that bad and he said it wouldn’t be able to catch a ball!!!. To cut a long story short, Cato escaped with soft tissue damage and puncture wounds to his pad, a lampshade and a £75 vet bill that the man has paid. I know he is struggling with worry about his dog, his love for a dog that is good with him and concern for my dog. I did call the Dog Welfare Wardens who said it was a police matter as it happened at night when they are off duty, but I am unsure what to tell the police. I know the dog could kill another animal or even a child but maybe the chap has taken appropriate action and got a muzzle. He said he was looking for a dog psychologist too. I know it is my responsibility but feel like I am shooting bullets for other people who failed to report this man for less serious stuff that happened with his dog. He told me he only had one solution and that was to buy chains and padlocks and lock the gates at the dog park when he is in. It has been hinted at that he isn’t quite as pleasant as he came across and has a bit of a nasty side. Do I tell the police via Crimestoppers or report him properly although I have no details other than his first name and maybe what business he owns. Cato is fine and going stir crazy, loo roll shredding has resumed.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Firstly - phew that Cato was not more badly damaged and I hope that he bounces back from this experience and maintains his lovely happy approach to life.
Secondly - the Rottie owner was in the wrong. The dog park is a public place and he should of had his dog under control, which it obviously wasn't.
Thirdly - just think it is important to say that not all Rottie's are bad....

You are not in an easy situation - if you make a formal complaint to the police then you have to be prepared to give evidence against the man should they decide to persue the case.
There was an incident close to me where a man's collie cross bit another dog - the incident was dealt with between the two owners, with the owner of the attacking dog paying vet fees and promising to be more careful in future as he knows that his dog is not good with other dogs, although according to him fine with people. Subseqently the owner of the dog that was bitten reported the matter to the police and they did press charges against the man. The man in theory now has to have his dog muzzled in public - he has been verbally abusive to several people who have challenged him after seeing him out with his dog without the muzzle on.
So no easy answer... sorry.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Please please report this to the police!! You were lucky, if it wasn't for the fence in the way Cato could have died. This man SHOULD NOT have his dog in the park at all. I am really cross about this...it's not good enough that the man thought nobody else was in the park. His dog could have killed your dog, another dog or even worse a child. He may be a nice man but he must be pretty stupid...Sorry I know I am ranting but I know of a dog ripped apart on a local playing field to me. It was devastating.

I hope Cato is ok and healing well? x


----------



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

Cato is bouncier than ever and doing great but not had him off the lead for a run yet in case its not healed fully. I have had all the arguments with myself about this . If I could see the bloke and his dog had a muzzle on at last I would be ok with that and maybe not pursue it further. Someone said police in a nearby park asking people about dangerous or aggressive dogs, i might find out who the officers in question are so I can talk to them, at least they can patrol (yeah right) in the park at night It is an open place so they could see frm driving by if anyone was in the dog bit. I will infomr the polcie but not sure what I am going to say just yet. I KNOW its the right thing


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

In this situation it would be better to report him. Normal I support the owner of the dog who did the biting as there is normally something that has happened between the dogs, however, this owner knows the reaction of his dog, and the dog was so driven to bite that it tried to drag the dog through the fence. A muzzle is needed and training to get the dog to be trusted around other dogs. 

Dog worsens are useless as soon as they clock off they want nothing to do with you or your problem. They guy has paid the vet bill to keep you sweet. This needs reporting, he was off lead and out of control in a public aria. You both should have swapped detailed and he should have contacted his insurance if he has any. 


A woman who I know has a dog who has bitten another dog about a month ago compleatly out of character, he was on lead and the wee thing was yapping in his face, (she is a dog walked so he is used to all kinds of dogs) the dog didn't even belong to the woman who had it, she was hysterical and a bit of a bitch, Marion took her and the dog to the vet, contacted to police and the insurance herself. The woman was on the phone to a friend when Marion was taking them to the vets, she was saying she had now been kidnapped(strange woman) 


I've still to hear what happend but that's a responsible owner, the wee dog was fine, had a couple of punctur wounds. But Marion did everything herself, vet bill, taking the dog to the vet, calling the police and the insurance. The police did come round but were happy with the dog as he is a big sop and not a bad bone in his body. We still don't know why he bit the dog. 

But defonetly contact the police, as this is a different situation, and out of controle.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

If you feel during enough to take this on I say please do. This dog could and would kill another dog. I am so glad it was not your dog! 
As for the very bill damn right he paid it as he should have. Sorry but dogs that want to attack other dogs that bad don't get to play ball in public. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think you can/should rely on this man to keep his word. My friends in SA witnessed their dog being savaged by another dog. Their dog was so badly bitten it died in their arms. Their three other dogs have been utterly traumatised and are scared to go out. The dog that did the attacking is owned by a vet and has attacked before. What's the compensation for a dogs life in SA R200 . That's less than £20. 

If this dog went on to attack another dog....how would you feel? I think that has to be the question you ask yourself.


----------



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

Just found this on the Merseyside Police Website

My pet has been attacked by a dog can the police do anything?

It depends on the circumstances but there have been decisions in the past by courts and authorities to suggest that it is the nature of a dog to kill and wound small animals. Therefore, in the event of your pet being wounded or killed by a dog, it is not a certainty that the police would take any action. However, the police will take action if the dog was dangerously out of control in a public place. The only possible recourse is to take civil action against the dog owner but this would depend on the circumstances.

However, there are different regulations where the attack involves farm animals. This answer does not take into account deliberate attacks or dog fights which are offences.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is so frustrating.
Even if you report him no action may be taken.
Or as has happened locally, the action that should be taken is not enforced.
The trouble is it does sound as if this dog could cause serious injury to another dog and what if it goes for a child?...
Could you talk to the vet who treated Cato? Presumably they have details of this man and may even treat his dog. 
They might be able to advise you.

I believe that in the case of a dog attacking livestock or even just being out of control in the area of livestock a farmer is within his right to shoot to kill the dog.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Please don't hang me for this. I mean no harm, and I am not looking to start a fight.

Okay, as someone with an unfriendly dog, I am going to put my two cents in.


First, I feel sorry for both sides of this. Yes, you should report him. The dog was aggressive enough to go after your dog even after the gate was closed. He should have had a better handle on his dog.

Now, why do I feel sorry for him? Because I am in the same spot he is. My dog doesn't get to be a normal dog and play with other dogs. 

You said he said he tries to take his dog out late when no one is there? Maybe no one is normally there at that time. But if I was him, I would have had a hold of my dog before things got out of control.

I take my dogs on a nature trail and we get there when the park opens their gate. Why? Because the other dog owners won't get up that early to walk their dogs on a trail. Joggers, yeah they are on the trail, but my dog likes humans.

When I see other dogs by chance, I have my dog at heal and on my side away from the other dog, and we move away quickly.

But it doesn't change what happened to your dog.

having the dog muzzled doesn't feel too good when it is your dog. People look at you, and it's not "oh, what a responsible owner", it's more of a "if that _monster_ has to be muzzled, why do they even take it out in public?!".

I am sorry for what happened to your dog.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think its a difficult situation. I've heard that dog on dog attack does not necessarily mean prosecution. However, I do think its worth reporting to both the Dog Warden and the Police. They can get build a log of reports if necessary. I can't believe the Dog Warden washed their hands of it because it was out of office hours !

The Rotti should at least be muzzled - forgot playing with a ball.

I'll post on a fresh thread, but it may help to be award of The Yellow Dog Scheme. Dogs that need space for a variety of reasons are encouraged to wear something Yellow. Its a scheme that is gathering pace and many dog owners who use the scheme have found it invaluable.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lynn no one is gong to hang you . 
Your post shows that you are a responsible dog owner and because you are sensible, take precautions and ensure that your dog is under control there is not a threat to other dogs - plus you dog does not have the jaw size and strength of a rottie. 
The difference is this chap was not in control of his dog and if Gill had not got Cato out of the park the outcome could have been terrible.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think for your own conscious this needs to be reported. If the police decide not to do anything then at least you have done your bit. I don't wish any harm to the dog or to the owner but these things must be reported.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I'm sorry but when aggressive dogs are involved there areno excuses. The owner has to be responsible
by muzzling the dog, not letting it off the lead or seek help to change the dogs behaviour. If not then the dog offer to live with someone that can be reponsible. why should the rest of us have to be in fear taking our dogs out. I'd rather see an aggressive dog in a muzzle and think to myself at least my dog is safe


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So glad Cato is ok, a lucky escape by the sounds of it. The other dog should have been muzzled without a doubt. If you have a dog that aggressive then it shouldn't be off lead and playing ball fetch in a public place. No excuses can justify it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I absolutely agree that this dog should never ever be out in public without a muzzle. The not being able to catch a ball excuse is pathetic. Pluck up courage and report him if you are brave enough. 
I have a friend who recued two dogs who couldn't be rehomed as they are aggressive. She took them in but always muzzles them in public. She does get dirty looks and people avoid her but she just puts up with it!


----------



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

Just took Cato out for his first proper run and went to the Dog Park and he was having a great time playing with his friends. Their owners have been telling me that the dogs owner has been in once again without the dog muzzled and had put dog chains on the gates. He is very regretful and upset but STILL refuses to put a muzzle on it which is getting me angry now. I have heard so many tales about it now that I am going to go to the police tomorrow and hope they will visit him with at least a warning or they will liaise with the dog Welfare Wardens and do something. Thank you all for your words of encouragement. I would always look at a muzzled dog and think 'What a responsible owner'. I have a Canny Collar for Cato and some kid wanted to stroke him and the parent said to her, 'its ok hes got a muzzle' and i said it wasnt a muzzle it was to stop him pulling and she said 'dont tell her that'. So that kid probably thinks any dog without a muzzle will bite her and will grow up thinking Cato is dangerous, you really cant win. Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

It really should be muzzled. A neighbour of mine has her dog muzzled because she has severe food allergies and she will eat anything so they muzzle her for health reasons. To my mind that is being a responsible dog owner. The rotty's owner should do the same.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

GillyElly said:


> Just took Cato out for his first proper run and went to the Dog Park and he was having a great time playing with his friends. Their owners have been telling me that the dogs owner has been in once again without the dog muzzled and had put dog chains on the gates. He is very regretful and upset but STILL refuses to put a muzzle on it which is getting me angry now. I have heard so many tales about it now that I am going to go to the police tomorrow and hope they will visit him with at least a warning or they will liaise with the dog Welfare Wardens and do something. Thank you all for your words of encouragement. I would always look at a muzzled dog and think 'What a responsible owner'. I have a Canny Collar for Cato and some kid wanted to stroke him and the parent said to her, 'its ok hes got a muzzle' and i said it wasnt a muzzle it was to stop him pulling and she said 'dont tell her that'. So that kid probably thinks any dog without a muzzle will bite her and will grow up thinking Cato is dangerous, you really cant win. Thanks everyone for your support.



That owner really should be finding private land to exercise his dog on. Refusing to muzzle and leash his dog is just asking for trouble! He should not be using a public area for his dog, chains or no chains.

Yellow dog scheme is fantastic so long as yellow dog owners are responsible too. If your dog is wearing a yellow 'give space' coat or bandanna the dog should also be leashed. It's pointless having 'yellow' dogs off lead. Love the idea though, I would definitely use it if I needed to.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Clearly based on the his explanation that he waits until no one is there to take his dog in is evidence that this has happened before. And most likely a matter of time before consequences are even more severe. I don't understand owners like him.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Claire I know what you mean when you say you know of a dog that died from a attack from another dog!! It was about 10 years ago when this happened in our quiet village, at the time we had a 8 year old 9 stone German Shephard (big softy), we were in our garden when we could here the most awful noise in a near by field. It was a German Shepard being attacked by two other dogs sort of the stocky bullmastic type. The person was unable to stop them attacking his dog and so was the owner of the two dogs, and it resulted in the GS being killed. As it was in the fields no one was able to get there in time to help. I can still here the noise and it scares me that it could have been me with or without my OH in that field with our GS as even if there was the two of us I think the out come would have been the same. From what I remember I think the male dog was put to sleep but not the female who the family said was friendly??? with their two year old daughter scary what could happen to that child as you hear on the TV. Sorry for the long post but that man must be reported to the police and action taken.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Just got home from walk with Bruno on local field. He is incredibly friendly with other dogs to the point that I find it difficult to get him back so I had put him back on the lead after he'd had a mad run around. About 5 mins later a terrier came running over & attacked him. He had him pinned to the ground & Bruno was screaming. I dragged him up into my arms by his harness & the owner came running over although she was quite a distance away. She said her dog didn't like dogs on leads. I checked Bruno & he seemed fine. His coat is very thick as he hasn't had it cut yet £ I think this stopped him from getting hurt. I just checked him over, the woman apologised & I walked away. Afterwards I couldn't believe I hadn't told her to keep her dog on the lead but I was just so shocked. Thankfully there was no damaged & it doesn't seem to have knocked Bruno's confidence as he played with some other dogs afterwards. There are some very irresponsible owners.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have heard dogs nor likening other dogs on leads before. I don't really understand it but it seems surprisingly common.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

How awful. I'm so glad Bruno is okay. I don't understand why this person would have her dog off leash and so far away if she knows they have a problem. That guy in the, just unbelievable. "he can't play ball in a muzzle" well gee I'm thinking he needs to not play ball then. Selfish, selfish people.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GillyElly (May 8, 2013)

*Update*

After hearing from people in the dog park that he still hasnt muzzled his dog and is giving pathetic excues I decided to call the police. I saw an officer in the street who advised me and i have now reported the incident. I will also fill in dog warden forms for what its worth. They have enough info to go and see the chap and assess the dog and advise/warn him. My cat had to be put to sleep last night as it had antifreeze poisoning and i got a bill for £800, mad as hell and gave me the extra push to get irresponsible and cruel people sorted out. (thank goodness for insurance) pissed off had a crap week and my boiler broke so no hot water for a week! might have to break my no alcohol on a school night rule. BAH


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh I am so, so sorry, your poor cat, I would love to get my hands on those b.....ds! Glad you have reported the dog owner, well done I hope you have saved someone else what you and Cato went through. I can't see the week getting any worse so lets hope you are on the up. I think a drink it well deserved.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How awful for you. 
So sorry to hear about your cat.
I hope action is taken that will mean the owner of the rottie will actually ensure his dog is under control and that other dogs are safe when it is in public spaces.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

So sorry about your cat!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Gill how awful for your cat, what possesses some people?

If I were you'd I'd break the no alcohol rule without a double. Make it a large one 

Well done for reporting the rottie owner, sounds like they are building quite a nice case.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your cat but am pleased you have reported the owner of the dog! There is a gorgeous German Shepherd where I take Beau who is a rescue and was badly treated. The owner is an elderly man who spends hours training her and she does listen to him 99% of the time but she too doesn't wear a muzzle as loves to play with her ball but she has has been known to be aggressive so when I see her I take Beau to another field so as to avoid her! I have recently heard that he was given a warning as although she didn't cause any injury to another dog she did become aggressive and so he has stopped coming to the field which is a popular dog walkers area. There are lots of areas where he could take her and avoid other dogs but he thinks it is better to try and socialise her which is all well and good if he put a muzzle on her! Enjoy your wine and don't worry about doing the correct thing :hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry about your poor cat! Very sad.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So sorry about your cat.  and all the other bad stuff you have been going through. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

